# Honey Bear Campground Near Boone, Nc



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Has anyone recently stayed at the Honey Bear Campground near Boone, NC. What'd you think about it?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Papatractor said:


> Has anyone recently stayed at the Honey Bear Campground near Boone, NC. What'd you think about it?


I haven't stayed there, but looked it up, on tripadvisor.com, because I used to camp with my grandparents near the Blue Ridge Parkway, when I was young. I'm in extreme North Central GA, and it would be a great trip for me, going up through Bryson City, Asheville, etc.
BTW, the reviews were great, on tripadvisor, the last one being this month. Hope this helps!
Darlene


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

We have stayed there for the last 3 summers and will be there for the entire month of July this summer. We like it. New ownership the last couple of yeras and things have really improved. The only thing I'm not thrilled about is the poor wi-fi reception.

While i wouldn't rate it 5 star it certainly rates a 4.

FLYakman


----------

